# t3i -> 7D = Better or the same?



## dmunsie (Jan 14, 2013)

So...if the settings on each camera are the same, will the end result be the same or will the 7D take a better picture, if so...why? Thanks.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 14, 2013)

They use the same sensor, so the results should be pretty similar. The main difference is that the 7D is more feature-packed than the T3i.


----------



## hydroshock (Jan 14, 2013)

You can take the same picture with both. Your glass is pretty much the only variable.


----------



## pascal.media (Jan 14, 2013)

Same sensor, same image quality.

The T3i is a slightly more recent design and has a swiveling lcd, which can be very useful.

The 7D is built like a tank, has more buttons than the T3i, so less fiddling in the menus for settings.  The 7D is also weather proof whereas the T3i is not.  So the 7D has a higher probability of surviving dropping it on the floor or light rain than the T3i.


----------



## CMfromIL (Jan 15, 2013)

I started with the T3i, and while an excellent camera I am pleased that I shifted to the 7d.

I like to shoot sports, and the 7d can take many more pictures per second (nearly 8 per second, 3.7 for the T3i).  Also it has 19 AF focus points, compared to the 9 on the T3i.

That being said, the T3i can produce some excellent images.  Better glass really helps in that area.  Any lens you can put on the T3i the 7d can use.  So if for budget concerns the T3i is in the cards now, invest in great glass and upgrade the camera later.


----------



## jodygrigg (Jan 15, 2013)

dmunsie, how about you tell us what you like to shoot and what you plan on shooting that way you can get better input versus asking about settings. Its not just about the camera body, invest more in the lens versus the camera body, its all about the optics not the body for the most part.


----------



## dmunsie (Jan 15, 2013)

Agreed! Knowing what I've learned the past few days, I probably would have held off buying the 7D. But I'm going to give the t3i to the wife and start using the 7D exclusively.


----------



## KmH (Jan 15, 2013)

DxOMark - Compare cameras side by side


----------



## JohnWDavisJr (Jan 15, 2013)

the 7d has 2 Digic 4 processors, i believe


----------



## daarksun (Feb 1, 2013)

Same image quality is pretty much the same.  The 7D shoots faster,  a killer AF system, setup options, dual processors (the extra chip help with the 8fps shooting) the 7D is weather resistance and built like a mini-tank compared to the 1D series.  The camera is bigger, heavier and has a much better feel in your hands.  The 7D is built for fast moving stuff, but can still shoot great portraits, landscapes and so on. It's a wonderful all around camera for someone who can't afford  the 5DIII or needs the fast stuff with the 1.6 crop reach.


----------

